# Balintawak books and dvd sets



## dark_hadou (May 22, 2010)

anyone here selling these books and DVD sets

Martial Arts of the Philippines
Balintawak International
Cebu
By  Sam L. Buot Sr.
http://www.buot.net/Merchandise/merchandise_main.html

The  Balintawak System of Arnis-Escrima
written by John Russell
http://kali-arnis.com/?p=4

8  volume DVD set

The Original art of Balintawak Arnis Escrima  Cuentada all 8 Volumes
by Grandmaster Bobby Taboada
http://www.worldbalintawak.com/storefront/50.htm

Grandmaster  Ising Atillo Eskrima Balintawak Arnis Kali DVD Set
3 DVD set 
http://www.amazon.com/Grandmaster-%1AIsing...3709&sr=8-2


ill  be staying in manila for a week this saturday may 22, id like to buy  these two books and DVD sets locally before i leave.


----------



## Robert Klampfer (May 22, 2010)

See the replies to your same thread at FMATalk.

Robert


----------

